# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Giant glory 2 Dämpfer einstellen

## marvin1

Hi ich habe mir vor einer Woche ein Giant Glory 2 gekauft und jetzt war ich schon ein paar mal im Bikepark mit dem Fahrrad und dabei fällt mir auf das der dämpfer hinten oft durch schlägt und das bei der vorderen Gabel ziemlich "viel" öl an der gabel ist.Habe jetzt schon einige mal an den Stellrädern rumgedreht und habe dann wieder versucht ob es besser ist aber habe keine große Verbesserung festgestellt.. Ich bin noch relativ neu was Downhill angeht und würde mich über eine Antwort freuen, da mich das schon ziemlich stört das ich es nicht hin bekomme das vernünftig einzustellen  :Rolleyes: . also schonmal danke fürs Antworten.

----------


## MariusG

Ich kenn mich zwar mit Giant nicht aus, bzw. weiß ich überhaupt nicht, welche Komponenten verbaut sind.Dennoch ist zu sagen, je nach Gabel/Dämpfer (Feder oder Luft), dass man es höchstwahrscheinlich "einstellen" oder gegenwirken kann (härtere Feder kaufen für Gabel und Dämpfer oder bei Luftfahrwerk mehr Luft in die Gabel/Dämpfer einpumpen).Zum Öl... vielleicht ist es nur eine Dichtung, mal zum Service schaffen das Rad/die Gabel?

----------


## marvin1

Also verbaut ist vorne eine  Marzocchi Bomber 380R Coil Federgabel und hinten ein FOX Performance Van  Dämpfer , ich kann oben bei der feder die vorspannung einstellen und  auf der anderen Seite kann ich Compression einstellen wobei ich mir  nicht ganz sicher bin was das ist , und dann kann ich unten an der Gabel  noch an einem Roten Rädchen einstellen wie schnell die Feder Ausfedert,  mein Problem ist das ich selbst wenn ich die Vorspannung der Feder hoch  stelle und bei compression das rad ganz richtung + drehe die Feder  immernoch fast durch schlägt bei Sprüngen die vlt nur 1m hoch sind und  ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das normal so sein sollte. Hinten mit dem  dämpfer habe ich das selbe Problem, für mich fühlt es sich so an als  ober zu weit einfedert aber ich fahre erst seit 3 wochen also weiß ich  nicht ob ich das vlt alles falsch einschätze und die Federung so normal  ist.HInten an dem dämpfer kann ich auch wieder diese Compression  einstellen und wie schnell die Feder wieder ausfedert und man kann die  Feder auch noch drehen. Leider kenne ich mich noch nicht wirklich mit  dem Thema aus also Sorry falls meine Fragen etwas dumm sind  :Big Grin:

----------

